# Silkworms



## Amanda1801 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, 

I joined this forum specifically for this question! 

Does anyone know of ANYWHERE that I can get hold of silkworms? I'm desperate to get hold of some as I have a sick chameleon who has now decided that hunger strike is the best way to get better :bash: He's refusing almost everything that I offer him, but I know that he will eat silkworms.... but nowhere seems to have any!

Cheers, 

Amanda


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i was looking for some the other day, i just typed in google silkworms for sell uk and i got a few hits. cant for the life of me remember the websites, something like silkwormstore.co.uk try googling it


----------



## Amanda1801 (Jan 20, 2011)

jonnyboy86 said:


> i was looking for some the other day, i just typed in google silkworms for sell uk and i got a few hits. cant for the life of me remember the websites, something like silkwormstore.co.uk try googling it


I've done that - but EVERYWHERE is sold out :censor:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Silkworms 

Shame they are so expensive


----------



## Pardalis (Oct 19, 2009)

Silkworm store are cheaper then that!

Just signed up to their new bred to order program thing too.. Hope it works out, never been able to get silkies regularly :gasp:

silkworms to order


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Pardalis said:


> Silkworm store are cheaper then that!
> 
> Just signed up to their new bred to order program thing too.. Hope it works out, never been able to get silkies regularly :gasp:
> 
> silkworms to order


Just sent them a message, thanks for the link 

I think they will just be used as a treat for me though, it wouldn't be economical to use as a staple 8)


----------



## Amanda1801 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pardalis said:


> Silkworm store are cheaper then that!
> 
> Just signed up to their new bred to order program thing too.. Hope it works out, never been able to get silkies regularly :gasp:
> 
> silkworms to order


Me too - I'm insanely excited! Tom from The Silkworm Store has been fantastic! :2thumb:


----------



## Amanda1801 (Jan 20, 2011)

Crestie Chris said:


> Just sent them a message, thanks for the link
> 
> *I think they will just be used as a treat for me though, it wouldn't be economical to use as a staple* 8)


Tell me about it! (I'm trying to feed them as a staple...grumble grumble)


----------

